# Mike Miller haircut



## Blue

Bout time. Did he lose a bet or something??










vs


----------



## Ben

And a new weird-*** tatt as far as I can see.


----------



## Dre

That tattoo befuddles me every time I watch a game...I have no idea what it is or says, my guess is some ancient symbol of strength or some ****.


----------



## fuzznuts

tattoo on his right arm? 

= celtic tree of life
(everything in life is connected one way or another)


----------

